# I'm interested in edamame



## QSis (Mar 11, 2008)

From what I understand, they are fresh green soy beans.

How are they eaten?  In the pod, used the same way as snow peas and sugarsnap peas?  Or shelled?  Do they taste similar to those two?

Anyone have recipes?

Lee


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 11, 2008)

First and foremost the outside/pod is NOT edible!

The best way is to steam them (if they are in the pods) and once steamed transfer to a bowl and liberally sprinkle with kosher salt (not table salt).

You can put your teeth around them and sort of coax them out or you can bend the pod, place your mouth right where the bean is, and they will pop out.  As you are eating them out of the pod you get a little of the kosher salt - YUM!!!!

You can also just microwave them - they still come out good!

They are addictive - that's for sure!  You just gave me part of my dinner tonight!


----------



## Loprraine (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm with KE, steamed with salt.  I grew some last year, but not enough to feast on!


----------



## PanchoHambre (Mar 11, 2008)

they have a different taste and texture than snow peas they are firmer and nuttier.  They can be snacked on sort of like peanuts

You may also be able to find bags of them pre shelled and frozen (especially if you have an asian market in your area) I throw them into asian noodle and rice dishes sometimes to add protien. 

They have a distinctive texture that many may not like at first.... my brother used some expletives to describe them when his GF threw them into a dish.


----------



## GB (Mar 11, 2008)

I love having them the way KE described. The salt must be large crystal salt though like she mentioned. I actually like using something even chunkier than kosher so I get a big crunch.

They do not taste anything like sugar snap or snow peas IMO. They do not have that same sort of sweetness. They are more starchy, but not really. It is kind of like the difference between a banana and a plantain. Similar, but not quite the same.

I buy them already shelled too (from Trader Joes). I buy a lot of the Trader Joe simmer sauces and for a quick meal I will cook up some chicken with one of the sauces. I will pour in some frozen edamame and put a cover on the pan. Cook until the edamame are heated threw and serve over rice.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 11, 2008)

GB - I have been known to use my gray salt for these also - yep - the chunkier the salt the better! 

The taste is hard to describe other than it's something you can't quite stop eating! 

I have added them to salads, Asian-flavored noodles, mostly I just eat them like I'm never going to find anymore on the planet!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 11, 2008)

We dip them in soy sauce after steaming.  Very good!


----------



## GB (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes they are quite addictive. Just like Lays potato chips, you can't eat just one.


----------



## sattie (Mar 11, 2008)

Agree with all above, they are addicitive, so fix the whole bag!


----------



## QSis (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh man, this sounds like another healthy appetizer!

Thanks everyone - I can't wait to try them!

Lee


----------



## mbasiszta (May 14, 2008)

The Japanese sushi chef I really respect (Ama sama) says to throw fresh whole pods in heavily salted, boiling hot water. Stir and let quicken for 13 minutes. Then throw them in an ice bath. Sprinkle with a coarse salt, toss and put in individual bowls. Serve them barely warm. The boiling shouldn't detract from the nutritional value much, since the beans you eat are inside the pod.

Put a pod in your mouth (gets you some of the salt), bite and suck carefully and the seeds inside pop right out into your mouth. Discard the pods in a separate bowl. 

You will have trouble stopping eating them. They are said to be a perfect protein by most sushi chefs I have asked.

I love them. Great snack and a hit at any party.


----------



## babetoo (May 14, 2008)

PanchoHambre said:


> they have a different taste and texture than snow peas they are firmer and nuttier. They can be snacked on sort of like peanuts
> 
> You may also be able to find bags of them pre shelled and frozen (especially if you have an asian market in your area) I throw them into asian noodle and rice dishes sometimes to add protien.
> 
> They have a distinctive texture that many may not like at first.... my brother used some expletives to describe them when his GF threw them into a dish.


 
i have used the shelled frozen ones a lot. course stir fries . but i do use in almost any dish that calls for peas. they taste very good and are more sturdy in soups, stews , etc.

babe


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 14, 2008)

They can be enjoyed at their best prepared as Kitchenelf described, and I confirm it is addictive, before you know you will have a mountain of empty pods in front of you... it is great as a "tapa" while you enjoy a nice big cold one on a hot summer evening.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 14, 2008)

thanks for reminding me, I have a bag in the freezer.  Gonna go cook them up right now.  I did grow plenty last year, dropped them in a ziplock pod and all, then in the freezer.   lasted me a few months before i had to start buying them again


----------



## QSis (May 15, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> thanks for reminding me, I have a bag in the freezer. Gonna go cook them up right now. I did grow plenty last year, dropped them in a ziplock pod and all, then in the freezer. lasted me a few months before i had to start buying them again


 
You grew it, Larry?  Cool!  Did it need a lot of room?

I'm going to look for seeds!

Lee


----------



## Loprraine (May 15, 2008)

I grew them last year.  I thought they would be like pole beans, but they were more of a short bush.  I got more seeds, so will be planting them this weekend.


----------



## Jeff G. (May 15, 2008)

These are just green soy beans.. 

Heck, this summer I will literally have tons of them outside my back door.. It's the Bean year for the field.  Last year was corn.


----------



## mbasiszta (May 15, 2008)

QSis said:


> You grew it, Larry? Cool! Did it need a lot of room?
> I'm going to look for seeds! Lee


They are very easy to grow and are very prolific. They pop us in just a very few days. They are a hursute (sp?) little bean. Just save a few and and after you dry them out in the sun, bury about 2 inches deep and 'voila', more fresh plants and bean.


----------



## QSis (May 15, 2008)

How exciting!  I'm going to try growing them in a pot or two!

I have frozen ones - do you think the freezing wrecks the chance of their germinating?

In other words, should I send for seeds instead?

Lee


----------



## QSis (Jun 8, 2008)

Finally got around to cooking my frozen edamame (in pods) tonight.  Boiled them, drained, salted the pods and popped the soy beans in my mouth by biting on the pods (to get some salt).

Deliicious, and as addicting as you all said!  

Similar experience to boiled peanuts, which I also love.

These things are keepers!

Thanks, all!

Lee


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 8, 2008)

Like you said, they are very addicting!  If you want to save some time they can be popped (not like popcorn ) in the microwave - they still come out fine.  I have also steamed mine.  

You can buy them already shelled and use them in noodle dishes/pasta salads - those with an Asian flair are best.


----------



## mbasiszta (Jun 10, 2008)

Not only are they delicious, shame of shame: they are good for you!


----------

